# rehandling a corkscrew?



## numatech (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I used to frequent this forum (and back before at "in the kitchen" on knifeforums) but was never a big contributor, mainly just read what everyone was saying. 

I'm hoping to try to make scales for a corkscrew and attach them to a blank corkscrew, similar to what you'd do for a knife in a knife kit, or rehandling a knife. I was hoping to find some sort of corkscrew kit, but I've had no luck at all, and was hoping someone on here might be able to help.

My goal is to really make about 20 of these, and give them out as gifts at my wedding this summer (june), so I don't have a ton of time for a really long process. I've considered buying a decent corkscrew and removing the wood and starting with that, but I'm wondering how hard of a process would that be to remove? and I'm afraid that the cost would add up quickly if I were to go down that road. I was hoping to do each for about $10, or maybe $10 plus wood (hopefully koa.... I'm from Hawaii but now live in the Denver area)

If anyone has any ideas, or any advice, I'd really love to hear it. I've been doing a lot of woodworking lately but on larger scales (table, workbench, box). I don't have a bandsaw or scroll saw so everything has to be cut by hand... 

Thanks in advance,

Sean


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Sean,
I've seen corkscrews mostly sold in combos where they fit up with a bottle stopper, they're everywhere like that. I did a quick search for just corkscrews and could only find this....

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/52/-/2896/Artisan-Premium-Wire-Corkscrew


----------



## numatech (Feb 18, 2014)

hey Dave,

Thanks for the reply. I suppose I should've been more specific. I was hoping for a waiter's corkscrew that has some wood scales (I don't know if that's what you'd call it for a corkscrew?). Here's an example:
http://www.amazon.com/True-Fabrications-Double-Hinged-Corkscrew/dp/B002T435CA/ref=sr_1_12?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1392784845&sr=1-12&keywords=corkscrew+waiters

However, unlike this corkscrew I was hoping for a single hinged instead of double. My current thought though is to buy this, and try to remove the current wood and put my own on... 

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 18, 2014)

Just drill those scales off, prep and clean the area, epoxy new scales and pin it. Then shape it out and buff it up.

Try this vid as a sort of guide to the process.

[video=youtube;zMaGJl4YPOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMaGJl4YPOQ[/video]


----------

